# Bigger isn't always better.



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm with you on the multiple routers. I didn't "get it" when I got started WWing. I had a cheap Skil router when I upgraded to a larger Dewalt. I gave it away to a friend since I didn't "need" it. oops. Live and learn. Routers are always needed. I now have 3 and am good with those three. 2 are laminate routers (Bosch Colt and generic HF junker). They pretty much keep the same bit full time. One will have a chamfer and the other a roundover. My Dewalt is in a table, but has a plunge base I could switch to should the small ones not be able to handle a free hand job. The Bosch is my freehand go to router. Inlay, edges, flush trim, and hinges are a breeze. The HF is mounted in my bandsaw extension. It only does light bearing guided work.

The collet size isn't so bad for me either. The Dewalt can use either, but I only have one 1/2" bit compared to a few dozen 1/4" ones. I will likely gradually change that as I upgrade, but I get by fine with the smaller size so far.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

Great review. Very honest. I especially liked the ' Festool cult' comment.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Once you go 1/2" collet it is hard to go back. I use my trim router for roundover mostly. I have 5 PC 1 3/4 HP fixed base (3 are in router tables, one has a dovetail, and other is changeable, but now it has a flush trim bit), on PC plunge router, don't use it much. and a 1.5HP Ryobi that is used for general purpose, and 1 Ridgid trim router. Don't ever get rid of a router unless you burn them up. I have actually burned up 2 Ryobi 2HP routers over the past few years using them in a dedicated stile and rail router tables. But I can't complain, because I can't count how many raised panel doors I did in that amount of time. The secret is not to overwork a router and it will last no matter the brand. However the 1.75 PC fixed base is a staple in the router world.


----------

